# Geheimen Tastatur-Schalter aktiviert

## realroot

Mir ist ein Missgeschick passiert.

Meine Tastatur ist schwarz, der Stuhl auch.

Ich habe gelernt: Lege die Tastatur niemals auf einen Stuhl.

Ich wollte mich gerade hinsetzen und im letzen Moment seh ich die Tastatur.

Ich konnte mich grad noch fangen und erwischte so 5-8 Tasten im unteren und mittleren Bereich.

Also die Reihen (STRG, Shift und CapsLock)  

Ich bin sicher die Reihen (TAB, kreis und ESC) habe ich nicht getroffen.

Jetzt schreibt die Tastatur nur noch s s s s s s s s oder (tilde) (tilde) (tilde) (tilde) (tilde) (tilde) 

Anscheinend hab ich was verstellt.

Nun wollte ich mit der XP-Install-Disk die Tastatur reparieren.

Als ich diese (mit XP) einlegte, wollte diese in Suomi mit mir kommunizieren.

Es sah sehr nordisch aus, die Sprache.

Evlt. war es aber auch hawaianisch. 

Hoffentlich ist die Tastatur nicht kaputt.

Kann ich das irgendwie wieder auf deutsch oder us einstellen ?

[Edit: Die Tastatur ist von Labtech mit ps/2 aber mit Funk)Last edited by realroot on Sat Mar 08, 2008 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Bist du nun unter Gentoo oder Win?

Alt und Shift verstellt unter Win die Tastatur.

Tobi

----------

## realroot

 *Quote:*   

> Alt und Shift verstellt unter Win die Tastatur. 

 

Die Idee hatte ich auch.

Wie bekomm ich jetzt wieder 'ne deutsche oder us Belegung ?

 *Quote:*   

> Bist du nun unter Gentoo oder Win? 

 

Beides. Und noch mehr.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *realroot wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bist du nun unter Gentoo oder Win?  
> 
> Beides. Und noch mehr.

 

???

Versuchs mal mit ner anderen Tastatur.

----------

## realroot

???

Jetzt bin ich aber mehr  als gefragt.

Soll ich die USB-Tastatur [auch noch] anschliessen, um die ps/2-Tastatur einzustellen ?

Ich hab noch eine andere USB-Tastatur, die hat aber nicht soviele Tasten.

Und zwei Tastaturen gleichzeitig. Geht das denn ?

----------

## Finswimmer

So wie ich das verstanden habe, kannst du im Moment nicht richtig arbeiten.

Deshalb versuche mal eine andere Tastatur, natürlich als einzige. 

Oder versuch mal die Gentoo Live CD zu booten, da sollte auf jeden Fall der richtige Schriftsatz angezeigt werden, ansonsten ist deine Tastatur wirklich komplett "zerstört".

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

 *realroot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt schreibt die Tastatur nur noch s s s s s s s s oder (tilde) (tilde) (tilde) (tilde) (tilde) (tilde) 
> 
> 

 

Scheint so, als kannste das Teil weghauen, wenn es nur noch diese zwei Zeichen zustande bringt, da im Arsch.

 *realroot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun wollte ich mit der XP-Install-Disk die Tastatur reparieren.

 

'n Stück Hardware mit Software reparieren?   :Laughing: 

 *realroot wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Alt und Shift verstellt unter Win die Tastatur.  
> 
> Die Idee hatte ich auch.
> 
> Wie bekomm ich jetzt wieder 'ne deutsche oder us Belegung ?
> ...

 

Beim booten wird deine per Konfigurationsdateien eingestellte Belegung (zumindest bei Linux, Windows kein Plan) geladen. Daran ändert ein unbedachter Tastendruck zu 99,99% rein gar nichts.

----------

## Anarcho

Ausser mit nem Schraubenzieher und Lötkolben wirst du da wohl garnichts repariert bekommen.

----------

## realroot

Die Tastatur funktioniert. Nur anders.

Num-Lock funktioniert.

Und PFEIL-RUNTER gibt ein akustisches Warnsignal.

PFEIL-RECHTS und LINKS funktioniert auch.

Hier mal die  Ländercodes. (Ziemlich weit unten)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass bei der Installation einige Fehler gemacht wurden. ACPI funktioniert zb. nicht

Gibt's bei gentoo eigentlich einen debugger ?

Sowas wie softice vielleicht ?

----------

## misterjack

Du musst den debugger nur installieren.

Wenn jede andere Tastatur normal funktioniert, kannste das Ding weghauen. Vor allem Piepton auf Pfeilrunter? Preilrunter ist bei jedem Layout Pfeilrunter, das Ding ist kaputt, sieh es ein  :Razz: 

----------

## 69719

Oder setz dich nochmal drauf, vielleicht geht sie dann wieder.

----------

## xraver

Du verwedest doch bestimmt Grub oder? 

Beim nächsten start einfach mal e drücken. dann schauen ob die Tasten gehen. Wenn nicht ist dein Keyboard eben im Arsch. Für nen 10ner gibt es ja brauchbare.

Gibt auch genug Tools die die Funktion einer Tastatur checken. Aber auf die Idee das es das Tastaturlayout sein kann währe ich nie gekommen.

----------

## realroot

Das Teil hat 129,95 gekostet.

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt auch genug Tools die die Funktion einer Tastatur checken.

 

Schade, dass ich Umsteiger bin.

Mir sind diese Tools unbekannt.

 *Quote:*   

> debugger

 

Bitte, hilfe.

Sowas wie softice.

----------

## ScytheMan

probiers an nem anderem pc aus und wenn nicht garantie?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *realroot wrote:*   

> Sowas wie softice.

 

viellciht linice?

allerdings fand ich softice immer schöner, umstellung und umstellung!  :Wink: 

gdb ist dann wohl eher nicht exakt das was du suchst.....

----------

## Anarcho

Sieh es doch einfach ein, du hast eine teure (wie kann man nur soviel Geld für ne Tastatur ausgeben? Kann die auch direkt Kaffee kochen?) Tastatur kaput gemacht. Viel mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Das verhalten der Tastatur entspricht exakt dem einer defekten Tastatur.

Du kannst aber auch mal mit xev nachsehen welche Tastaturcodes deine und eine funktioniernde Tastatur ausgibt.

----------

## 69719

Ist das eventuell eine Porsche Designer Tastatur?

----------

## l3u

Da hat ja selbst meine Cherry Cymotion Master (mit nem Tux- statt nem Windose-Knopf :-D) nur nen bruchteil davon gekostet ...

----------

## musv

Bevor du in Erwägung ziehst, wieder 130 Eus für die nächste Tastatur rauszuschmeißen, geb ich Dir lieber meine Bankverbindung. Da kannst du dann 100 Euro drauf überweisen und ich schick Dir dann 'ne funktionierende PS2-Tastatur. Im Endeffekt haben wir dann beide Geld verdient.  :Smile: 

Ich glaub, die Sache mit den Ländercodes kannst du vergessen. Es gibt meines Wissens nach keinen Kulturkreis, der in seinem Alphabet ausschließlich ~,S und Pfeil runter benutzt. Außerdem mußt du das Tastaturumschalten je nach verwendeter Desktopoberfläche erst installieren. Bei meinem e16 ist das z.B. nicht mit dabei.

----------

## energyman76b

naja. Meine uralt Tastatur 'hängt' manchmal. Da hilft es dann mehrmals schnell alt-gr bzw strg zu drücken - und siehe da, alles wieder topp.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich glaub, die Sache mit den Ländercodes kannst du vergessen. Es gibt meines Wissens nach keinen Kulturkreis, der in seinem Alphabet ausschließlich ~,S und Pfeil runter benutzt. 

 

vielleicht bei einem tastaturlayout um in brainfuck zu "proggen"!   :Laughing: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> naja. Meine uralt Tastatur 'hängt' manchmal. Da hilft es dann mehrmals schnell alt-gr bzw strg zu drücken - und siehe da, alles wieder topp.

 

diese erfahrung hab ich auch schon oft gemacht! das ist echt nervig wenn man sich wundert warum man per drag und drop so seltsame auswirkungen erzielt.

scheint eher weniger mit dem alter der tastatur zusammenzuhängen, vielleicht mit einem puffer in der PS2 hardware? ich kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus.......

----------

## Finswimmer

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   naja. Meine uralt Tastatur 'hängt' manchmal. Da hilft es dann mehrmals schnell alt-gr bzw strg zu drücken - und siehe da, alles wieder topp. 
> 
> diese erfahrung hab ich auch schon oft gemacht! das ist echt nervig wenn man sich wundert warum man per drag und drop so seltsame auswirkungen erzielt.
> 
> scheint eher weniger mit dem alter der tastatur zusammenzuhängen, vielleicht mit einem puffer in der PS2 hardware? ich kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus.......

 

Das passiert mir im Moment leider sehr oft mit KDE4. Beim ersten einloggen, hängt die ALt Taste, somit kann ich bei linkem Mausklick nur die Fenster verschieben...

Da hilft dann auch nix anderes als sich neu einzuloggen, dann geht es aber immer und zwar sofort.

Dachte immer das läge irgendwie an KDE4.

Tobi

----------

## energyman76b

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*    *energyman76b wrote:*   naja. Meine uralt Tastatur 'hängt' manchmal. Da hilft es dann mehrmals schnell alt-gr bzw strg zu drücken - und siehe da, alles wieder topp. 
> 
> diese erfahrung hab ich auch schon oft gemacht! das ist echt nervig wenn man sich wundert warum man per drag und drop so seltsame auswirkungen erzielt.
> 
> scheint eher weniger mit dem alter der tastatur zusammenzuhängen, vielleicht mit einem puffer in der PS2 hardware? ich kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus....... 
> ...

 

es fing bei mir mit irgendeinen X update an. Seitdem passiert es ca 1x die Woche, daß die irgendeine 'Funktionstaste' also alt, altgr oder strg hängt oder ca 1x Monat die Tastatur gar nicht mehr reagiert.

Deswegen habe ich es so eingestellt, daß ein kurzer Druck auf den Powerbutton mich zu vt2 bringt. Ein paarmal in schneller Folge die 'hängende' Taste gedrückt - und schon geht es wieder. Außer die Tastatur ist unter X tot (sie funzt weiterhin ganz wunderbar auf dem vt). Da hilft nur X neustarten  :Sad: 

Aber das ganze ist völlig unabhängig vom WM. Zweites passiert vor allem, wenn ich schnell, viel Tippe und mehrere Tasten länger gedrückt halte...

----------

## realroot

Dem Christkindl hab ich was gespendet.

Jetzt haengt hier wieder 'ne taste fuer'n fuenfer.

Die 4,93 [UTF-8 fehlt noch]-Differenz inkl. MwSt bitte ich auf mein Konto zu ueberweisen.

Ich hab doch gesagt ich konnte mich noch fangen.

Das Hauptgewicht lag auf den Handflaechen.

Einige Fingerspitzen beruehrten die Tastatur.

Von wegen draufsetzen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *realroot wrote:*   

> Dem Christkindl hab ich was gespendet.
> 
> Jetzt haengt hier wieder 'ne taste fuer'n fuenfer.
> 
> Die 4,93 [UTF-8 fehlt noch]-Differenz inkl. MwSt bitte ich auf mein Konto zu ueberweisen.
> ...

 

Wat?

----------

## Anarcho

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *realroot wrote:*   Dem Christkindl hab ich was gespendet.
> 
> Jetzt haengt hier wieder 'ne taste fuer'n fuenfer.
> 
> Die 4,93 [UTF-8 fehlt noch]-Differenz inkl. MwSt bitte ich auf mein Konto zu ueberweisen.
> ...

 

Ähnliches habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Nachdem ich den Post im anderen Forum zu Thema mergen gelesen habe bin ich davon überzeugt das er gerade im Vollrausch postet...

----------

## Evildad

Oder aber er führt selbsgespräche   :Rolling Eyes: 

Zumindest gab das bei mir einen r/l Lacher...

----------

